

Japan sends rocket into space with a launch crew of just 2 laptops and 8 people - yapcguy
http://news.sky.com/story/1141644/japans-laptop-controlled-space-rocket-launch

======
10098
発進!!

~~~
lutusp
> 発進!!

The English literal translation is "departure", but based on a Web search for
related terms I suspect this has a different idiomatic meaning in everyday
Japanese -- more like "take action" or "start to move".

~~~
10098
Or "take off!" or "launch!". The joke is that, in a lot of animes you can hear
the characters uttering this word when a mecha (or fighter jet, or something
similar) is about to be launched into action.

~~~
lutusp
Thanks! I once heard someone quote what was supposed to be a Japanese saying:
"Fix the problem, not the blame." I thought it was wise and I started
repeating it among professional associates.

Finally it dawned on me that it might have been originally based on a Japanese
saying, but the ambiguous meaning of "fix" relied on an English idiom that
almost certainly didn't exist in Japanese. I must have repeated it ten times
before I realized its clever wording only worked in English.

